# T4 total vs T4 free



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

My doctor has ordered a T 3 total and T4 total among other tests but no T3 free or T4 free. I have a diagnosis of hashiomotos but recently having hyper symptoms.Wanted to check that is the right test to order? Also ordered TSI, TBII, microsamalthyroid Ab, thyruglubulin Ab and TSH

Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> My doctor has ordered a T 3 total and T4 total among other tests but no T3 free or T4 free. I have a diagnosis of hashiomotos but recently having hyper symptoms.Wanted to check that is the right test to order? Also ordered TSI, TBII, microsamalthyroid Ab, thyruglubulin Ab and TSH
> 
> Thank you


Free T3 and FREE T4 would be so much better. The frees are unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.

However, not to be ungrateful. If your doc ordered the above antibodies' tests.................this is good thing.

When you get results we need the ranges as well! Different labs use different ranges.


----------

